# The SEISTAN disaster



## manowari (Feb 2, 2009)

A new book on the Seistan disaster is on the stocks in Bahrain and I have been asked to edit the draft. I have been involved with the ship and its history since the late 70s including diving the wreck numerous times and recently had the pleasure of taking two survivors of the disaster out to the wreck site for a memorial wreath laying. 

There are a number of small issues which will help complete the book.
Can any one tell me the christian name of Captain W.A.Chappell ?
Does any one have any pix of the Master and or crew.. 
I look forward to hearing from anyone on the subject and all assistance will be acknowledged..


----------



## Peter Greene (Nov 28, 2018)

*Mv seistan*

Hi,

Has the book been published? - Peter


----------



## D1566 (Sep 7, 2009)

Peter Greene said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has the book been published? - Peter


There are pictures online of a book entitled 'Hope in the Darkness' but it doesnt appear on Amazon (there are other similar titled novels listed).


----------



## Peter Greene (Nov 28, 2018)

*MV Seistan*

Thanks Martin. I found the images and book title but like you I cannot find a copy for sale. - Peter


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Went to my copy of FIRE ABOARD by Rushbrook. The section on the SEISTAN disaster. 

Every bridge library on J&J Denholm ship had a copy. I picked up my copy in Taiwan.. a 'copy'.... for about £2. 

Stephen


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

AbeBooks has a few copies for sale.


----------



## Peter Greene (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks, I will see if I can find Rushbrook's Fire Aboard. - Peter


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Peter,

If you are desperate I can scan the pages and send, by e-mail. About five or six pages.

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Just found a copy on AMAZON.

$399.00 OUCH!


----------



## Peter Greene (Nov 28, 2018)

*MV Seistan*

Hi, Copies of the book are expensive. I would be grateful for scanned pages relating to the Seistan (if you have the time). With the scan can you include the title page i.e. With name of publisher, publication date etc. - Many thanks. - Peter


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Peter Greene said:


> Hi, Copies of the book are expensive. I would be grateful for scanned pages relating to the Seistan (if you have the time). With the scan can you include the title page i.e. With name of publisher, publication date etc. - Many thanks. - Peter



Hi Peter,

I am travelling this week. As soon as I am home I will get the scans for you. Yes, will include of the publisher details etc.

Stephen


----------

